

Google Mystery Barge A Party Boat, Not A Data Center - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2013/11/01/report-google-mystery-barge-a-party-boat-not-a-data-center/

======
Piskvorrr
Not enough power on a boat for powering a data center? Weeeeellll...
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Enterprise_(CVN-65)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Enterprise_\(CVN-65\))
;)

(IOW, power is not the primary constraint - I'd be more worried about getting
enough _bandwidth_ to/from the ship)

